# FastCap Gave Me The Finger ...



## Buckethead

Looks like a useful product in that it's always right there in easy reach, daring you to push that workpiece through with your fingers.


----------



## cutmantom

My magnets came out and I couldn't find them for a while, FastCap offered to send me new magnets at no charge but I did find them, now I am looking for a solution to keep them in there, crazy glue, hot glue ????


----------



## intelligen

Thanks for the review. It looks like you can still get one if you go to their website and sign up for their mailing list.


----------



## NormG

Looks like a useful tool, hot glue might work


----------



## Supermag

Hi everyone it's Paul Akers from fastcap So sorry for any inconvenience on the 11 finger. A few details we have shipped thousands of them and for the most part everyone loves them but the design is such that the magnets are pulling towards one another holding them together inside The recess on each side. We use them every day in our woodshop and we have never had a single problem. Having said that we always put the pushed stick back on top of the fence standing up. If we laid it down potentially the magnets could get sucked out onto the metal surface. The design Is such that it forces you to use it correctly. In doing so you enhance safety dramatically because the push stick is always where it needs to be and you're never risking pushing the wood through with your finger because the push stick is not where it needs to be. You can glue the magnets in but it kind of defeats the purpose. We are happy to send anyone new magnets if they have any problems at no charge. You can email me directly or call our 800-number and we will take care of you. [email protected] 888 443 3748 anyone can receive and 11 finger at no charge by simply going up in signing up for our newsletter.. Just as a sidenote they are all made in the USA and we are making over 500 a day.


----------



## BilltheDiver

Mine came in the mail this week. I like the looks of it.


----------



## patcollins

That is kind of neat,

Shoo Goo works great for holding in rare earth magnets, best glue ever made for things that are not wood.


----------



## wbrisett

I'm such a fan of the Glue-Bot that I decided to see whether the 11 finger was also in the category. I got mine in the mail this week (thanks FastCap). The bottom line is I'll use it, but it's not in the wickedly awesome category that the glue-bot is. But I still find it useful. As others have stated, my magnets have also come out, but only once and that was when I dropped it on the ground and they quickly attached themselves to the body of my unisaw.


----------



## clieb91

Got mine as well. Have yet to fire up the saw though since I got it. Since the top of my saw is not magnetic I have it hanging from the ductwork over the saw in easy reach.

CtL


----------



## Supermag

We had a couple guys who had contractor saws with no metal everything was made out of aluminum simply take a large fender washer and glue it to the fence to create a magnetic spot for the 11th finger.


----------



## Supermag

Hi everyone Paul Akers hear from FastCap I made a quick little video to explain how the magnets work in the 11 finger


----------



## intelligen

Paul, it's really great of you to stop by and clarify the clever design. Sometimes I wonder whether certain design elements are intentional or incidental, but this one is subtle enough that I'm not sure if I would have realized it was intentional. Maybe the packaging can clarify the design; otherwise I'm sure the YouTube video will help. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Supermag

Good Point Rob we will see what we can do!!

If you magnets come out insert the magnets so they pull towards each other…they should like each other


----------



## kajunkraft

Today I received my second 11th Finger, unsolicited. With the second one the magnets do not come out. I have been more than impressed with Fast Cap after spending some time on their website. What a fascinating company! The variety of products they have is much greater than I had imagined. And their prices are, IMHO, pretty reasonable.

It does not surprise me that Fast Cap would "automatically" send out the new & improved version. They seem to be the kind of company that will always do the right thing. This despite what must be a significant expense.

You ought to see the video of the owner cleaning the rest rooms in their facility.


----------



## TheDane

I have a number of FastCap products in the shop … they do a lot of very innovative and useful products that I can actually afford to own!


----------



## Supermag

Thank you for the Kind words, we love continuous improvement and the Lean way of thinking.


----------



## coachroesch

Hello Everyone! I am Brian Roesch the inventor of The 11th Finger. Here is a link to a video of my FastCap Journey, and the birth of The 11th Finger and Mag Shims. 




Paul Akers and FastCap are the real deal, any involvement with them, being product development or purchasing FastCap products will be a real treat.

I look forward to being a part of the LumberJocks Community.


----------



## wormil

Got a shipping notice that my extra finger is on the way. I'll add a drop of superglue to the magnets just so I don't have to worry about them. Very nice of Fastcap to do this, I've always thought well of the company.


----------



## NormG

Mine arrived yesterday, looks like good tool, I plan on hot gluing them in just to be safe


----------



## NoThanks

A small rubber band sounds like a plan.


----------



## wormil

Got mine on Friday, no chance to use it yet.


----------



## Supermag

Hey everyone please watch this video you do not need anything to hold the magnets in i promise


----------



## NoThanks

I understand what your saying Supermag, but there are a lot of times when you need to set up jigs and do other things that don't include using the tool and it's just natural to move it out of the way by laying it down off to the side.

To be quite honest, FOR ME, it would bug me to be sticking up every time I use the saw. I prefer to have my pushstick laying next to the fence, and that's the habit I'm in. I don't think it has to be sticking up in my face just to remind me to use it. I always know where it is, and I use it when it's appropriate.
Sorry, I'm not trying to dis your product, just being honest about my usage of them.


----------



## Supermag

Then honestly it is not a good product for you, i completely undermines the intent. better to use a traditional wood push stick then hassle with this one


----------



## NoThanks

I think fastcap gave me the finger….lol
Now, where's my push stick?
J/K around…


----------



## ArlinEastman

I got the same think from them 3 weeks ago. I am keeping the magnets but not the stick. When using another push stick like that 2 years ago the blade just hit the edge of the plastic and shattered the stick in my hand and boy it hurt. So I will never use plastic again but wood.

Arlin


----------



## JoeLyddon

I still don't got no 11th finger… I thought I did it… Must have missed the 200…

Supermag… Thanks for the clarification! COOL way to make them work for you!


----------



## Druid

This product is more impressive "in person" than I expected. The built in magnets let me keep my *11th Finger* conveniently positioned where I can safely reach it, and I don't have to worry about it vibrating off the edge of the tablesaw just before I need it. It is solidly constructed, has a comfortable grip, and permits a solid contact with the workpiece. But, the feature that I find to be most impressive is that as I push the wood past the tablesaw blade, my hand is *not* aimed downwards towards the danger zone.
My previous push handle had to be held in a position which aimed the force of my hand *directly towards the blade* area in the event of a slip . . .










but the 11th Finger design keeps my hand, and the direction of force, well above the blade area.










My old push handle has hit the garbage can, and the 11th Finger has taken pride of place on my tablesaw.

The only thing that I am quite sure that I can *not* do with it, is lose sight of it in the workshop. The bright orange is far easier to find than the dull gray of my old push stick, and that's another plus.
In my opinion, anyone who works with a tablesaw, or knows someone who does, should make sure that the 11th Finger becomes a mandatory tool to be used with their saw.
(The blade guard was up only for clarity in the photos.)


----------



## Supermag

What a thoughtfull review. You full understand exactly our design and intention for this product!!!!


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

In the two photos in reply #28, how does the new product prevent the leading edge of the stock from being lifted by the rising blade teeth any better than the gray push stick, in the critical time period before the leading edge passes the splitter?

Another limitation of both designs is that neither can prevent the work from rotating away from the fence.

To me, both examples suffer the same risk of kickback, a risk easily reduced by other push device designs, both purchased and shop-made, that have much more contact along the top face of the work piece. This contact better limits both lifting and rotational risks.


----------



## Druid

Oggie, I did also mention that my saw had the blade guard up for the photos, but this part of my saw would normally keep the leading edge of a small piece down. Yes, there are other devices that will maintain more contact, but my posting was dealing with comparing my old version to the 11th Finger. If the example photos had shown a wider board having a narrow strip being cut, you would have seen an appropriate additional tool, such as a mitre gauge, holding the board on the left side of the blade in order to reduce the possibility of the workpiece rotating, or lifting as you described.
All tools of this nature are intended to do only one thing, and that is to keep all parts of the operator safe and intact while obtaining the best results possible. Your observations are certainly good advice, particularly for anyone just learning to use a tablesaw. While it is not intended to replace all of the "push" tools that we all have, I still feel that this new tool is a substantial improvement over the old one that I used to use.

Happy (and safe) cutting.


----------



## student41

Got mine yesterday. Took it to the garage and put it to the test. Test failed. The finger will not stand on its own. Looks like FastCap has a quality control issue.


----------



## Druid

student41 - I have heard of one other instance where a woodworker received his new 11th finger and had the same problem. That was the moment that he first realized that his tablesaw had a cast *aluminum* top. His solution was to position his 11th Finger on the opposite side of the *steel* rip fence from the blade as shown here . . .








Is it possible that you have a similar situation?

Iwud4u - Would this also work for you?

Hope this helps.


----------



## NoThanks

> Iwud4u - Would this also work for you?
> 
> - Druid


Thanks for asking Druid, 
I don't want to sound like I'm knocking the product it just doesn't work for me.

I don't care for plastic push sticks, and I don't need something sticking up to remind me to use one. 
If your asking me, it's more of just a marketing gimmick although many people Do like them.

I keep my wood push stick next to the fence and I always know where it is when I need to use it.
When I make rips I pull the pc back over the top of my fence so that I can stack it against my wall until I'm ready to crosscut it. If the "finger" was sticking up I would just knock it off.

We all have our methods and I'm just an old dog set in my ways.

I do appreciate your trying to help, thanks


----------



## Druid

Iwud4u - Sounds great to me. You've obviously taken the time to evaluate what works best for you, and as such you are a really good example to other woodworkers, particularly people who are new to these tools and processes. Your comment of being an "old dog" reminds me of a quote from a novel titled Shibumi - by Trevanian . . .
"Never resent the advantage of experience your elders have. Recall that they have paid for this experience in the coin of life and have emptied a purse that cannot be refilled." 
So then, "old dog", keep the suggestions and comments coming. We can all learn from, and share with, each other.
Thanks and have a great day.


----------

